# Simplicity broadmoor cuts out



## Lansing J (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi all,

I have a mid 90’s broadmoor. Kohler command 16 hp / 44 deck. It starts like normal, then after about 5 - 10 seconds of running, the engine shuts off. Even the lights on the dash go out. The tractor is completely dead. Then, after about 20 - 30 seconds, the lights on the dash will come back on. At this point it will start again and do the whole process above all over. I don’t think it’s the coil because it’s not allowed to get hot enough and it starts back up as soon as the electrical system resets. Any ideas?


----------



## Lansing J (Jun 18, 2019)

Lansing J said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a mid 90’s broadmoor. Kohler command 16 hp / 44 deck. It starts like normal, then after about 5 - 10 seconds of running, the engine shuts off. Even the lights on the dash go out. The tractor is completely dead. Then, after about 20 - 30 seconds, the lights on the dash will come back on. At this point it will start again and do the whole process above all over. I don’t think it’s the coil because it’s not allowed to get hot enough and it starts back up as soon as the electrical system resets. Any ideas?


Update— I found the issue. The wires going into the ignition, area behind the key module, must be going bad. Or the connection to the ignition must be bad. After messing around with it for a bit. I found that it works like normal if I pull the wires going into the ignition, down and to the side. As soon As I let go, the connection breaks and the whole tractor dies, Like the key was turned off. So I am using bailing wire to hold the wires down. I cut for three hours last night with no problem. When my “to do” list shrinks, I will probably get a new ignition and hopefully that works.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad to hear that you found your problem... Also glad to hear that bailing wire is still the go to tractor mender!!


----------

